# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  Adding Custom Prerequisites

## 13601360

*تا به حال براتون پیش اومد که نیاز داشته باشد برنامه ای همراه ستاپ پروژه شما توی سیستم مقصد نصب بشه حالا مب تونید بااستفاده از برنامه رایگان* 

*Bootstrapper Manifest Generator*
 

 *
یه* *Packages**از برنامه مورد نظرتون درست کنید و در نهایت اون رو در مسیر زیر کپی کنید تا در پنجره Prerequisites اضافه بشه
*
 *X:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v6.0A\Bootstrapper\Packages* * از آدرس زیر میتونید دانلود کنید.

*http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/bmg/R...ReleaseId=1567

----------


## elahejafari

سلام من در برنامه ام احتیاج به sql express 64 bit دارم که قبل از نصب برنامه در صورت نیاز نصب شود بنابراین از برنامه Bootstrapper Manifest Generator استفاده کردم و یک package از Sql Express 64 bit درست کردم ودر مسیر X:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v6.0A\Bootstrapper\Packages قرار دادم ولی در Setup Prerequisites  نمایش داده نمی شود لطفا کمک نمایید

----------

